# Picnic Prosciutto?



## mneeley490 (Sep 3, 2016)

I searched the past threads and didn't see anything on this.

After checking Cash & Carry and Restaurant Depot today, I cannot find a bone-in, skin-on, ham to make into prosciutto. I did find a couple large picnics, though. Smaller, and different bone, I know.

So has anyone ever heard of making a prosciutto out of a picnic? I imagine if it's possible, it would cut down on the curing and aging time somewhat?

If it has to be a hind leg, I guess I'd have to look around for a local farmer that would be willing to sell me one. Craigslist shows a few, but they want to sell whole or 1/2 hogs. I don't have the freezer space for that.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 3, 2016)

I don't see what it would hurt to use a picnic.     Maybe a bit more fat.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2016)

Make Coppa out of Boneless Picnic or Butts. Similar cure process, way faster and takes less space. The result is delicious but not as sophisticated...Nice Loaded Chevy vs. a Caddy. You can use these drying bags in your refer...http://www.drybagsteak.com/shop-umai-charcuterie.php ...JJ


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 3, 2016)

The muscle/bone structure of the picnic and fat/meat ratio makes it less desirable for a prosciutto. You could debone it, remove some of the fat, cure, then roll for drying. I did that with a leg of lamb.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/245068/lamb-prosciutto-boneless


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 3, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Make Coppa out of Boneless Picnic or Butts. Similar cure process, way faster and takes less space. The result is delicious but not as sophisticated...Nice Loaded Chevy vs. a Caddy. You can use these drying bags in your refer...http://www.drybagsteak.com/shop-umai-charcuterie.php ...JJ





atomicsmoke said:


> The muscle/bone structure of the picnic and fat/meat ratio makes it less desirable for a prosciutto. You could debone it, remove some of the fat, cure, then roll for drying. I did that with a leg of lamb.
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/245068/lamb-prosciutto-boneless


Thanks, guys. I may end up doing that.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 11, 2017)

So I ended up making 4 coppa out of the 2 picnics. Two were from whole muscle, and 2 were from the other side that got a bit mangled after taking out the bone.  That's quite a substantial bone in the picnic. Anyway, the mangled part I tied tightly with twine, hoping that would simulate a whole muscle. Nope. After curing and hanging, those two had hidden mold inside and had to be tossed. But the other two came out pretty good. I cut up the first one, and it had the consistency of prosciutto. Not bad. The other, I let hang for a couple weeks longer, and it was much better. Firmer, and better texture. I sliced them around Xmas and New Years.

Here's some pics.













20161023_151504.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Mar 11, 2017


















20161023_152343.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Mar 11, 2017


















20161106_114011.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Mar 11, 2017


















20161221_211008.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Mar 11, 2017






This was the first one. You can see that the color is not uniform throughout. The second one was.













20161221_211357.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Mar 11, 2017


















20161221_214509.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Mar 11, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2017)

mneely, morning....  I find that very important for others to know...    VERY GOOD POINT !!!     Whole muscle is "sterile" on the inside and "pieced together hunks of meat" is not...     so I highlighted it....   excellent work on your part....   pts...

Two were from whole muscle, and 2 were from the other side that got a bit mangled after taking out the bone.  That's quite a substantial bone in the picnic. Anyway, the mangled part I tied tightly with twine, hoping that would simulate a whole muscle. Nope. After curing and hanging, those two had hidden mold inside and had to be tossed.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 12, 2017)

Yeah, I learned my lesson.


----------

